# Hummingbird vs lowrance



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a couple of structure scan units for my boat. Most of my time is spent in 30 foot or less for bass. How do these companies compare. I've read about both and don't know which way to go. What are your experiences with either of these units? Thanks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I went with lowrance hds8 gen 2 with structure scan. Best advice I can give you is go to cabelas or bass pro or somewhere where they have a display that let's you go through each brand in simulator mode and go through the menus and see what you like better. For me Lowrance was easier to navigate. So it really goes to personal preference. Also if you want to link your finder to a minnkota trolling motor humming bird may be the way to go. One thing that helped me alot in deciding was a few DVDs from dr sonar. He is a lowrance guy so I got the DVD that pertained to the unit I was interested in. The DVDs helped with settings and interpreting what I was seeing on the graph. As far as structure scan goes I love it.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I went with Low also have HDS 7 & 8 gen1. I have no regrets. 
It seems to me the Low guys like there stuff and the Bird guys like there stuff so even though it's a tough decision you need to get what YOU personally like. 
I have fished with guys with Birds and even though they really liked them I'm just not a fan but they probably say the same about Low.
Like G3guy said go find some units you can push the buttons on and go from there. Just remember those views at the store are a simulated view and what you get on the water may be different. One thing I will say is once you upgrade there is no going back.

What ever you decision is I'm sure you'll be happy with your purchase.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

When I buy another piece of electronic, it will be Lowrance. It was lot easier to navigate. But then again, Garmin looked pretty interesting.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

My bro has the low. Me HB. His screw on electrical connection is better than my quick release slide in. Something to think about if you are in rough water. Over time the HB can get loose and cut out. Just Google search it. When I complained to HB about it, it feel deaf ears after I showed them what my search revealed


----------



## Capt'n_coke (Sep 24, 2014)

Hard to not like Lowrance HD Series. A bit disappointing when you call service only to hear the unit you spent good money on is no longer supported.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Capt'n_coke said:


> Hard to not like Lowrance HD Series. A bit disappointing when you call service only to hear the unit you spent good money on is no longer supported.


I've only used mostly Lowrance products since the 80's. I did have one unit go bad shortly after the warranty period ended. I called them fully expecting to be told "sorry" but to my surprise they replaced the unit at no charge.
I do wish the supported their older units for a longer period(5 years would be nice) but if something happens it just gives you a reason to upgrade


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I've owned both and my personal preference is Lowrance. I've still got the older stuff, LCX 20 and LCX 104. When I upgrade it will be to Lowrance Gen 2 or maybe the Gen 3 so I can get the Lowrance auto pilot to work with the soon to be ordered Xi5 w/gps and sonar.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

I have 2 Lowrance 8's and they are just fine. I don't like the touchscreens seems the hard buttons are easier to use. (Also do get fish slim all over your screen!)


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Do you ever plan on adding the iPilot or 360deg scan? If so, theres only one option.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I agree that you have to go and look at both and play with them and get whats best for you. I went with hb due to i knew at the time i was buying it i would be adding an ipilot in the future and now i love the two together.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Been a lifelong Bird man. BUT Garmin is starting to make both Lowrance and Humminbirds
execs are starting to sweat. Purchased an Echomap 70S Garmin late last fall. Very short time frame before freeze up for comparison. But in that short time the Garmin outperformed my Birds. This was in 2D only as my GVC 10 for Down Vu and Side Vu for the Garmin did not get here until after lakes were froze.

In the meantime they have come up with the panoptix transducer. Which shows a LOT of promise. Experimenting with the GVC 10 this spring will make my mind up to wehter to go Garmin or not.

To the point on how Garmin outperformed the 1198 C and 899 C Humminbirds. Would make scout run using just 2D. Garmin revealed fish that the Humminbirds did not. Catching fish where Birds told me there wasn't any led me to try the Garmin in the first place. Garmin seems to be a lot more reliable in that phase. Since change over from birds would be a huge expense and pain in learning curves. I am going to wait until I prove this to myself over at least a full season.

I don't like to get into which units are better. Because it all boils down to what each individual likes. I am so comfortable with Humminbirds way of doing things . I hate the thought of changing over. But seeing is believing.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Capt'n_coke said:


> Hard to not like Lowrance HD Series. A bit disappointing when you call service only to hear the unit you spent good money on is no longer supported.


And this is why i have hummingbird. Im a hummingbird select member so when they come out with new updates just download it on a SD card and transfer to unit. Also love my i-pilot Link connected to the 1198!


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I finally got some time and I got myself an hds 7


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I am sure you will be happy with your lowrance. But here is why Garmin has me intrigued.

This link takes you to site that Garmin posted results of photo contest. These images are not engineered retail sales photos. The are images submitted by users like us. To say the least I was heavily impressed. Their new Echomap 93 Sv has a nine inch screen and Down Vu and Side Vu imaging like on the pix you will see at link. All this for a 1199.00

https://www.flickr.com/photos/garmin/sets/72157628438217781/


----------



## BRB (Jan 29, 2011)

..................


----------

